# Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013



## ThomasL (8. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Dieses Jahr gings wieder mal nach Alaska zusammen mit Holger (holk) und Nichtboardie Jörg + Gerd.

Am Dienstagmorgen gings mit dem Zug nach Frankfurt-Flughafen, dort traff ich dann am Flughafen meine drei aus Bernburg angereisten Kollegen. Um 18:35 ging dann die Maschine nach Anchorage, die 9 1/2 Stunden Flug vergingen zwar etwas zäh aber problemlos.

In Anchorage angekommen gingen wir dann erst den Mietwagen abholen und machten dann noch einen kurzen Abstecher bei Sportsmans Warehouse. Nachher fuhren wir direkt nach Seward. 

In Seward bezogen wir dann unsere Wohnung im Alaska Point of View. Eine angenehme Wohnung im Erdgeschoss und gross genug für 4 Angler und mit Küche, so dass wir auch selber kochen konnten.





Für den ersten Tag hatten wir noch keine Ausfahrt gebucht, so dass wir es erstmals vom Ufer aus versuchten. War aber nix los am Ufer, die Angelei ist dort vom Ufer aus meist schwierig.

Am nächsten Tag hatten wir dann unsere erste Ausfahrt mit Crackerjack gebucht. Irgendwann hatten wir dann unser Mitnahmelimit für ausserhalb der Resurrection Bay von 3 Stück erfüllt, wir fuhren dann in die Bay zurück um es dort noch mit Schleppen zu versuchen (innerhalb der Bay ist das Limit 6 Stück) 3 Stück konnten wir dann noch fangen, ich zum Glück auch noch einen, so dass ich jetzt nach 4 Jahren endlich meinen Titel als "weltweit erfolgreichster Lachs- und Meerforellenschleppangelguide, der selber noch keine von diesen beiden Arten mit dieser Angelmethode gefangen hat" losgeworden bin.





Am Freitag fuhren wir dann zum Quartz Creek (kleiner Zufluss des Kenai Lake) wo wir es mit Chügeli (Schweizgerdeutsch für Kügelchen, die sollen Lachseier imitieren) auf Forelle und Dolly Varden versuchten.





Ein paar Forellen konnten wir fangen, Dolly Varden waren leider keine darunter:





Am Samstag war dann die nächste Lachstour mit Crackerjack angesagt, war etwas weniger erfolgreich, Holger konnte am leichten Lachsgerät noch einen brauchbaren Butt fangen, Jörg fing noch einen Rochen von gut 1.5 Metern, der natürlich wieder releast wurde.





Am Sonntag fuhren wir dann zu dritt an den Upper Kenai um es wieder mit Chügeli auf Forellen zu versuchen. 





Wir waren aber nicht sehr erfolgreich, ich konnte zwar innerhalb 3-4 Minuten eine Rainbow von 48cm fangen, nachher ging aber nichts mehr, ausser einer Kleinforelle die Jörg noch fing. Holger blieb an der Bay und angelte vom Ufer, ausser einem kleinen Silberlachs und einem Buckellachs war aber auch nichts.





Am Montag gings dann für eine Lachs- Heilbutt Kombotour raus. Bei den Butts konnten wir unser Limit problemlos erreichen, Gerd fing noch einen Langnasenrochen, der natürlich auch releast wurde.





 Bei den Lachsen merkte man schon, dass die Saison langsam dem Ende zugeht und die Fische weniger wurden.





Am Dienstag haben wir dann noch kurzfristig an einer Halbtagestour für Silberlachs bei Millerslanding teilgenommen, ich konnte zwar noch einen schönen Silberlachs fangen, das war aber neben einem anderen, den ein Ami auf dem Boot fing, der leider beiden einzigen von dieser Ausfahrt. 





Am Mittwoch stand dann eine Heilbutt/Lingcod Kombotour auf dem Plan. Wir versuchten es dann zuerst auf Lingcod, wo wir recht schnellt unser Limit (1 Stück pro Tag, Mindestgrösse 38' = ca. 95cm) fangen konnten. Dann gings weiter zu den Buttstellen, zuerst gings etwas zäh los und wir kriegten nur vereinzelte Bisse. An einer anderen Stelle bissen dann aber viele, leider waren viele klein, aber es waren doch einige mitnehmbare darunter. Leider haben wir bei beiden Ausfahrten keinen grösseren erwischen können, nicht einmal einer von 50-60 Pfund.





Am Donnerstag war dann das einzige Mal wirklich schlechtes Wetter mit viel Wind und Regen, so dass wir uns etwas in Seward umschauten und diverse Läden besuchten. Holger und Jörg gingen dann gegen Abend noch kurz von Ufer aus angeln, dort ging aber nichts mehr.

Am Freitag hatten Gerd und ich noch eine Guidingtour auf dem Kenai gebucht. Wir konnten dort diverse Rainbows und ein paar Dolly Varden fangen, es waren auch ein paar schöne Rainbows zwischen 55 und 65 cm darunter. Wir hatten allerdings auch einen guten Tag erwischt, der Guide sagte, das könne man nicht jeden Tag erwarten. Der Guide hat sich übrigens sehr Mühe gegeben, und wenn jemand mal eine Tour am Kenai machne möchte, kann ich Phil sehr empfehlen, seine Webseite ist http://www.catchadrift.com 





Holger und Jörg mieteten an diesem Tag ein Boot bei Millerslanding und konnten noch einen Silberlachs fangen, so dass Holger nun doch noch seinen ersten "unguided" Silberlachs fangen konnte.

Am Samstag war dann schon wieder zusammenpacken angesagt, wir gingen dann bei Captainjack die Fische abholen, fuhren nach Anchorage. Brachten noch den Lachs zum räuchern und nachsenden zur Alaska Sausage, gaben den Mietwagen zurück und dann ging auch schon bald der Flug wieder zurück. 

War eine tolle Sache, wir beabsichtigen bald wieder zu fahren. Wir werden nächstes Mal allerdings etwas früher gehen, man merkte schon deutlich, dass die Silberlachssaison zu Ende ging und es bei jeder Ausfahrt schlechter wurde.


----------



## ThomasL (8. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

ein paar zusätzliche Bilder:





Quartz Creek





Ausserhalb der Resurrection Bay





Resurrection Bay





Upper Kenai





Tern Lake





Tern Lake





Lowell Point





Lingcod





Lingcods





Skilak Lake





Middle Kenai





Rainbow





sie gibt noch nicht auf...





Rainbow





sie wird releast...





Baum mit zwei Adlernestern


----------



## elranchero (9. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Hallo Thomas,

sehr schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder, die Du uns da zeigst.

Kannst Du ungefähr den Kostenrahmen einer solchen Reise beziffern, ich bin sehr interessiert an so einem Trip.

Schon jetzt vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## ThomasL (9. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

@elranchero

die Kosten lagen bei ca. EUR 3500.--, ohne Fischverarbeitung + Nachsenden. Hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wieviele Ausfahrten auf dem Meer und wieviele Guidingtouren am Fluss man bucht.
Wir buchten 4 Ganztagesausfahrten, dann noch spontan eine Halbtages + 1 Guidingtour auf dem Kenai. Wenn man mehr bucht wird's schnell teurer. Die Kosten für Ganztagestouren auf dem Meer liegen bei ca. $ 300 - 350, für Guidingtouren auf dem Fluss ca. $ 250 - 300.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Toller Bericht!!!!


----------



## elranchero (9. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

€ 3.500,- für alle Mitfahrer ????? habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## ThomasL (9. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

nein, das ist pro person, der Flug kostet ca. EUR 900.--, die Preise für die Ausfahrten und Guidingtouren sind auch pro Person


----------



## elranchero (9. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Danke Thomas, für die Aufklärung!!!

LG

Oliver


----------



## RaeuberRaeuber (10. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Toller Reisebericht. Vielen Dank dafür. :vik:


----------



## Sockeye (12. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Schöner Bericht Thomas, Danke dafür. 

Mit den Silberlingen und den Butts ist es leider immer ein Risiko wann sie "da" sind und wann nicht. 

Beim Butt habe ich auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die "großen" später im Jahr sich schon zum Laichgeschäft in die Tiefen zurückgezogen haben und nur die "Chicken" übrig blieben. Da hat der Juli größere Chancen. Andererseits sind die Chicken leckerer...

Und gerade der Silber-Aufstieg hat eine große Varianz. Mal kocht die Bay Ende August und man hat sein Limit in 30min vom Pier in Seward. Das kann aber schon Anfang August passieren oder auch erst im September. Aber wer kann es sich schon leisten die gesamte Zeitspanne dort abzudecken... naja, vielleicht mal als Rentner...

Lass uns doch mal für 2015 was planen...|supergri

Ach ja, und was verlangt denn Alaska Saussage pro Pfund für Räuchern&Versenden?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Ossipeter (12. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Danke Thomas, klasse Bericht! Gruß an Holger!


----------



## ThomasL (13. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

@Sockeye

stimmt, letztes Mal waren wir ja noch eine Woche später in Seward und die Silberlachse waren immer noch da, allerdings auch nur vom Boot aus.

2015 ist bereits in Planung|supergri

das Räuchern und nachsenden kostet ca. 10 $ pro Pfund bei Alaska Sausage, nachsenden funktioniert aber anscheinend nur in die Schweiz.


----------



## Sockeye (16. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*



ThomasL schrieb:


> @Sockeye
> 2015 ist bereits in Planung|supergri



Besteht die Chance das auf die mittleren zwei Juli Wochen zu legen?

Ich war jetzt schon in allen Abschnitten von Anfang Juni bis Anfang Oktober da. Mitte Juli ist immer noch am produktivsten, das Wetter ist besser und auch die Silberlachse stehen draußen und sammeln sich. 
Außerdem will ich unbedingt noch einen Trip zu den Brooke Falls machen und da sollte ich die zweite/dritte Juli Woche auftauchen.

Na, wie schaut's? Ich komme zu euch nach Seward um Silberlinge zu ärgern und ihr kommt mich in Soldotna besuchen und ich zeig euch wie man mit einem Birkenast Rotlachse fängt  Von Homer aus kommt man auch zu Stellen an denen man 40-50lbs Lingcods mal Angesicht zu Angesicht genießen kann und die Chancen auf fette Heli Ladies gar nicht so schlecht sind... (wenns Wetter mitspielt)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## ThomasL (19. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

@Sockeye

mitte bis Ende Juli sieht bei mir leider schlecht aus zum Urlaub nehmen im Geschäft. Wir planen für 2015 von Anfang bis Mitte August. Holger muss dann in der Woche vom 20. August wieder im Geschäft sein.


----------



## holk (20. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Hi,

ich bekomme das im Juli auch nicht hin ... ich habe arbeitsbedingt nur die ersten beiden Augustwochen ... 2017 wenn wir auf Kodiak aufschlagen schaffe ich das vielleicht 

@ Thomas ... musste der Bericht sein |supergri ... ich hab schon wieder Fernweh #q

LG

Holger


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Hallo, ich hab den Bericht jetzt erst gelesen und wollte mich auch noch einmal dafür bedanken!

Ich habe noch eine Bitte an die Leute, die in Alaska schon geangelt haben. Schreibt doch bitte mal euer verwendetes Gerät für die jeweilige Fischart auf. Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Vorfach, Köder so grob halt. Würde mich sehr freuen. 

#h


----------



## ThomasL (29. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

@Allrounder27

bei Bootsausfahrten und Guidingtouren wird das Gerät gestellt, kann aber auch eigenes mitgenommen werden.

Köder hängen von der Jahreszeit, Fluss und Fischart ab. Wenns Lachseier in den Flüssen hat, beissen die Forellen und Saiblinge hauptsächlich auf Imitationen (Plastikkügelchen) in den entsprechenden Farben und Grössen. Am besten vor Ort im Angelladen sich beraten lassen, was gerade für das entsprechende Gewässer gut ist. Wenn noch keine Lachse im Gewässer gelaicht haben beissen sie auf Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler, etc. Als Rute am besten eine Meerforellenrute da in vielen Gewässern weit geworfen werden muss, dazu eine gute Stationärrolle

Für Lachse im Fluss Spin-O-Glow mit Lachseiern, Blinker, Wobbler (Kwikfish), Rotlachsfliegen mit Vorblei für Rotlachse,  mittlere Spinnrute, für Königslachs schwere Spinnrute mit entsprechender Multirolle. Ich habe eine ABU Revo Inshore (mit 20Pfund Geflochtener) an der mittleren Spinnrute, eine ABU 6600CLW (mit 30 Pfund Geflochtener) an der schweren. Die mittlere Spinnrute ist auch sehr gut fürs Angeln auf Silberlachse mit Heringsfetzen im Meer vom Boot aus.

Fürs Fliegenfischen habe ich nicht viel Ahnung, die Amis fischen meist mit Fliegenruten (unser Guide hate 9" lange St. Croix in der 9er Schnurklasse) und kleinem Schwimmer und Kügelchen auf Forellen und Saiblinge.

Schwere Meeresruten für Heilbutt und Lingcod muss man eigentlich nicht mitnehmen, die sind in guter Qualität auf den Booten vorhanden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Moin, danke dir schonmal.
Alsot wäre man im Prinzip für die Angellei auf Forelle-Lachs mit Ruten im Wurfgewichtsbereich 7-35g, 15-50g und ca. 25-80g schon ganz gut aufgehoben?

Was für eine Größte Bei Statinärrollen wäre angebracht für die schwerere Fischerei? Ca. 4000er-6000er Shimano SW Modelle?


----------



## Sockeye (29. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Ich würde kein schweres Gerät mitschleppen. Das brauchst du nur auf einem Boot. Auf Booten dort gehört es quasi zur Basisausstattung. 

Aber wenn du drauf bestehst, sollte das Gerät sich in der 100lbs Klasse bewegen. (Schnur / Rute / Rolle)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Moin, 

meinte eher welche Rollengröße beim schweren Spinnfischen auf Lachs seine Verwendung findet. Meine größte Spinnrolle ist eine 4000er Stella. Im Prinzip sicher ok, aber durch die Shallow Spule wird es eben wegen der Schurfassung eng. Daher meine Frage, was man an eine schwere Lachspinnrute an Rollengröße nimmt.


----------



## Sockeye (29. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Für Lachs brauchst du kein schweres Material. Es gibt kaum Möglichkeiten kapitale Königslachse vom Ufer aus zu angeln. Wenn du am Kenai doch zufällig einen 70 Pfünder an die Leine bekommst, ist eh alles ab. Bei dem Strömungsdruck hast du so ab 40lbs keine Chance mehr.

Was bleibt, sind Silber-, Rot-, Pink- und Chum. Die bewegen sich bis max 25lbs. Hier hatte ich mal ne Avet SX dabei. Die war völlig oversized. Momentan angle ich dort mit meiner Shimano Saragossa 4000. Die macht da alles spielend mit.

Viel wichtiger ist die Balance und das Gesamtgewicht der Kombo. Vom Ufer hast du sie immer in Aktion. Entweder flippen oder Spinnen. Nach ein paar Stunden bist du froh für jeden investierten Euro in weniger Gewicht.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Ok, dann nochmal wegen Schnur. Wieviel Meter sollten drauf sein und welchen Durchmesser? Wahrscheinlich auch lieber eine E-Spule zuviel als zuwenig, falls man mal Leergespult wird?

Welchen Durchmesser beim FC Vorfach für Angelarten ausser Königslachs?

Dann kann man sich zum normalen Ufer oder Boot Spinnfischen also getrost im Wurfgewichtsbereich bis 50g aufhalten?


----------



## Sockeye (30. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Für Rotlachs hab ich immer ne 40lbs test line drauf. Silber und der Rest wird mit 20-25lbs test bedient.

Von der Menge reichen eigentlich 100m. (Für Rotlachs 50m) Wenn die unten sind hast du sowieso verloren. Da mach es nichts aus ob du nochmals 100m dir klauen lässt bevor du die Rute senkst und die Bremse zumachst.

Eine Rute mit 50g WG reicht.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Ok, also dürfte man mit Stroft GTP R3 (7 KG) - R5 (11KG) schon so verkehrt nicht liegen?

Und welche FC Durchmesser?


----------



## Sockeye (30. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, was du mit FC meinst. Ich gehe mal vom Vorfach aus. Die habe ich in der gleichen Stärke, wie die Hauptschnur. Ich habe einige gesehen, die Stahl für Rotlachs verwenden, aber ich flippe mit 80cm Leader, den es in Stahl so gut wie nicht gibt.

Wann willst du den hin und welche Flüsse planst du zu beangeln? Je nach Wasser und Aufstieg kommen schon unterschiedliche Materialien zum Einsatz.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Alaska 20. - 31.8.2013*

FC = Fluorocarbon

In der genauen Planung ist nichts, mehr so im Hinterkopf...

Wollte halt mal wissen in welche Richung das bzgl. Material grob geht.


----------

